# dans l'avenir / à l'avenir / dans les années à venir



## Johanne

Bonjour!

J'hésite entre deux formulations. Préférez-vous :

Comment le prix de l'essence pourrait-il avoir des conséquences sur les transports dans l'avenir?

OU

Comment le prix de l'essence pourrait-il avoir des conséquences sur les transports dans les années à venir?

Voyez-vous une légère différence de sens?

Merci!

Johanne


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, une petite différence : «les années à venir» me semblent plus proches et plus concrètes que «l'avenir», moins proche et plus vague... Mais c'est un sentiment simplement.


----------



## geve

Je perçois une légère différence, en effet : "dans les années à venir" semble indiquer un futur plus proche, plus précis que "dans l'avenir". 
Je crois que je dirais d'ailleurs plutôt "dans le futur" que "dans l'avenir", mais je ne saurais pas expliquer pourquoi...


...ajout : même sentiment que Karine, donc !


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bonsoir

La 1ère phrase est aussi possible à condition de déplacer le complément de temps et en remplaçant "dans" par "à":

 "Comment le prix de l'essence pourrait-il avoir à l'avenir.....

On pourrait dire aussi: ".......sur les transports de l'avenir"

Cela dit, je partage l'avis de KaRiNe sur la petite différence.


----------



## Johanne

geve said:
			
		

> Je crois que je dirais d'ailleurs plutôt "dans le futur" que "dans l'avenir", mais je ne saurais pas expliquer pourquoi...


 
dans mes dictionnaires, on dit d'éviter d'utiliser "dans le futur", qui est trop près de l'anglais. Mais moi aussi je trouve que "dans l'avenir" est laid, d'ou mon désir de le remplacer par "dans les années à venir", mais qui occasionne un léger glissement de sens. 

Pas facile!


----------



## Johanne

J.F. de TROYES said:
			
		

> La 1ère phrase est aussi possible à condition de déplacer le complément de temps et en remplaçant "dans" par "à":
> 
> "Comment le prix de l'essence pourrait-il avoir à l'avenir.....


Je l'ai fait, mais "à l'avenir" veut dire "désormais", "dorénavant". Le sens ne convient donc pas.


----------



## geve

Oui, pas facile en effet... J'avais aussi envisagé "à l'avenir", mais ça ne me satisfaisait pas, sans que j'aie identifié pourquoi (c'est chose faite maintenant !)

Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas possible d'enlever complètement "avenir" ? Si le verbe est au futur, sans indication précise de temps, on comprendra peut-être qu'il s'agit d'un avenir indéterminé... non ? 
Je sais, je sais, je ne fais qu'éviter le problème.


----------



## Johanne

geve said:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas possible d'enlever complètement "avenir" ? Si le verbe est au futur, sans indication précise de temps, on comprendra peut-être qu'il s'agit d'un avenir indéterminé... non ?
> Je sais, je sais, je ne fait qu'éviter le problème.


J'ai essayé de tricher.  Mais comme le texte est entièrement au passé, le futur jure horriblement. 

Je crois que je vais prendre la moitié de la solution de JF. Déplacer "dans l'avenir" après "pourrait-il avoir".


----------



## geve

Johanne said:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de tricher.  Mais comme le texte est entièrement au passé, le futur jure horriblement.
> 
> Je crois que je vais prendre la moitié de la solution de JF. Déplacer "dans l'avenir" après "pourrait-il avoir".


ça me rassure, je ne suis pas la seule resquilleuse, alors !  

"par la suite"... "plus tard"... "ultérieurement"...  La solution de JF parait la meilleure, en effet.


----------



## demoore

En plus simple : "Quelles conséquences pourrait avoir le prix de l'essence sur les transports dans les années à venir?"
Le sens change un peu, mais n'est-ce pas plus simple？


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

demoore said:
			
		

> En plus simple : "Quelles conséquences pourrait avoir le prix de l'essence sur les transports dans les années à venir?"
> Le sens change un peu, mais n'est-ce pas plus simple？


Sûrement plus simple, tu as raison. 
Mais entre "comment" et "quelles conséquences", il me semble que le changement n'est pas si minime... Il faudrait savoir ce que Johanne veut dire exactement. Est-ce le titre d'un mémoire ou quelque chose comme ça ?  Quelle thèse soutient-il ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Juste une petite remarque :
_"Quelles conséquences pourrait avoir le prix de l'essence sur les transports dans les années à venir ?"
"Comment le prix de l'essence pourrait-il avoir des conséquences sur les transports dans l'avenir ?"_
Ces deux phrases n'ont pas du tout le même sens :
La 1ère pose la question de l'influence du prix de l'essence sur les transports 
La 2ème suggère qu'on ne peut pas imaginer comment le prix de l'essence pourrrait avoir une influence sur les transports


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

J'hésite entre "*dans* l'avenir" et "*à *l'avenir". Y a-t-il une quelconque différence entre ces deux?

Merci


----------



## Charline67

L'expression courante est "à l'avenir", mais ça dépend du contexte ...

Peux tu fournir plus d'éléments ?


----------



## Vive la France!!

Je les rencontre tous deux d'habitude... mais j'sais pas lequel des deux est le plus courant...

Merci quand même de votre aide


----------



## snarkhunter

Je crois que "dans l'avenir" est hypothétique. Et aussi plus lointain que "à l'avenir".

"Dans l'avenir, les voitures voleront." _(... peut-être !)_
"A l'avenir, sois à l'heure lorsque tu viens." _(désormais, n'arrive plus en retard)_


----------



## itka

> mais j'sais pas lequel des deux est le plus courant..


On n'_écrit_ pas "j'sais pas" sauf si on veut rapporter des paroles en imitant le style d'un personnage. 
On peut le _dire_, entre amis, mais pas l'_écrire_.

...et pour l'explication, d'accord avec snarkhunter.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord aussi avec l'explication de snarkhunter. 

J'ajoute - et je ne crois pas me tromper - que dans le premier exemple, on aurait pu dire « dans le futur ».  

Alors que dans le deuxième, il serait fautif de dire « au /dans le futur ».

À ce sujet, cette page de la BDL :  futur et avenir


> On imagine le futur, on pense à l’avenir en quelque sorte.


----------



## Vive la France!!

itka said:


> On n'_écrit_ pas "j'sais pas" sauf si on veut rapporter des paroles en imitant le style d'un personnage.
> On peut le _dire_, entre amis, mais pas l'_écrire_.
> 
> ...et pour l'explication, d'accord avec snarkhunter.


 

Excusez-moi d'avoir été impolie... pardon!! Je ne l'ai pas fait exprès!!


----------



## littleona

Vive la France!! said:


> Excusez-moi d'avoir été impolie... pardon!! Je ne l'ai pas fait exprès!!



Tu as juste oublié la négation est enlevé le "e", comme la plupart des gens ! 
C'est vrai que c'est plutôt un langage oral et que c'est compté comme incorrecte à l'écrit, mais c'est le langage habituel des jeunes, c'est loin d'être impoli, ne t'inquiète pas ! 



> Je crois que "dans l'avenir" est hypothétique. Et aussi plus lointain que "à l'avenir".
> 
> "Dans l'avenir, les voitures voleront." _(... peut-être !)_
> "A l'avenir, sois à l'heure lorsque tu viens." _(désormais, n'arrive plus en retard)_



Comme les autres je pense que c'est la meilleure explication ! Et comme le dit Nicomon tu peux remplacé avenir par futur dans "dans l'avenir" mais pas dans "à l'avenir".


----------



## itka

> Excusez-moi d'avoir été impolie... pardon!! Je ne l'ai pas fait exprès!!


Il n'y a aucune "impolitesse" !
Je te l'ai signalé parce que ce serait considéré comme une erreur dans un travail écrit, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la politesse !


----------

